# Windows 10 Is Now Downloading on My PC



## Lon (Jul 30, 2015)

I am on my IPad and waiting for Windows 10 to finish installing on my PC. I sure hope it's a big improvement over windows 8.


----------



## Bullie76 (Jul 30, 2015)

Still on 7 and happy.


----------



## AZ Jim (Jul 30, 2015)

I have notices on both my win7 and win8.1 that downloads are ready but I'm waiting awhile, I have until July 2016 to take advantage of the free downloads.  I'll let others shake it down first.


----------



## WhatInThe (Jul 30, 2015)

Hope it's better, faster and less glitchy than windows 8. Good Luck. Praying for your device.


----------



## Linda (Jul 30, 2015)

I just signed up yesterday so maybe it's downloaded onto that computer by now.  I need to go turn it on and also pull out my 8 laptop and ask for the download.  Now I'm on an old Vista because I can use it easier than my 8.1 computers.  I sure hope 10 is what they claim it is.


----------



## Josiah (Jul 30, 2015)

Let's hope Windows 10 is a great success. Like Jim, I'm not going aboard any of the shakedown cruises.


----------



## Warrigal (Jul 30, 2015)

I've registered but no sign of it yet. It's such a big download that it is being downloaded in waves, not all at once. 
Currently I have Windows 7 because I declined to have Windows 8 when I bought this laptop.

The download will be available for the next 12 months at no cost.


----------



## ndynt (Jul 30, 2015)

I am with Josiah and Jim...will wait until all the inevitable problems are resolved first.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jul 31, 2015)

Anyone download it yet


----------



## Warrigal (Jul 31, 2015)

Say good bye to free Solitaire. 



> *Windows wants to charge you to play Solitaire*
> 
> 10:30pm, Jul 30, 2015
> Jackson Stiles Life Editor
> ...


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 31, 2015)

Dame Warrigal said:


> *Say good bye to free Solitaire*.



I've downloaded Windows 10 (from Windows 7)  onto my second computer which the kids use when they come over, so I don't really know how it functions, just looks nice and clean ..  Can't speak to the operation itself yet, but I saw that they promote movies and games to buy.. Will definitely thread lightly with that stuff.   

But, I've got free solitaire on my Mac that I use everyday, so I'm good to go..


----------



## Linda (Jul 31, 2015)

I downloaded Windows 10 yesterday and then right after that got a email from my internet provider that I had used 70% of my 30 day allotment.  My next month doesn't start till Aug 16th so my punishment will be dial up speed for the remainder of the time!  My other computer and my brother's computer will have to wait awhile before I put Windows 10 on them.  

I didn't take the Express install that they recommend.  I hit custom install and turned off all the places (there are 6 or 7) where they want to send my information/personal business etc to Microsoft.  I don't play the games that come with Microsoft so I didn't click on it, but I did see where they have solitaire and I just assumed it was still free.  I can look later when I get back from town.


----------



## Rocky (Jul 31, 2015)

_I have Windows 8.1 which is working well.  I went from my old pc with Windows 7 to the improved 8 in the 8.1 version.  I'll upload 10, but not until the bugs have been worked out ... 

PAY for solitaire?  Well, sign in to AARP and use theirs, I guess?_


----------



## ndynt (Aug 2, 2015)

So glad I did not upload it until they get this wi-fi network thing resolved.....
https://www.yahoo.com/tech/s/windows-10-may-share-wi-164057617.html


----------



## tnthomas (Aug 2, 2015)

I have a Windows 7 installation that I rarely use, I'll do an upgrade on that machine to Windows 10.

I use Linux as my primary operating system, don't need antivirus software or any 3rd party software for using my machine to it's full potential.    

There are thousands of games available in the various Linux repositories online, solitaire is of course available:  https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/applications/precise/aisleriot/


----------



## Mike (Aug 3, 2015)

I haven't got windows 10 yet, nor have I been asked
to reserve a copy, but that is OK I am not in a hurry.

I am interested in the outcome of this new system
and have read some good and some bad stories that
have stirred people up.

My question to anybody who has it installed and working,
what programmes do not work in it?

I see that the download requires you to select 32bit or 64bit
version, does the 64bit version also accommodate 32bit
software?

Windows 8.1 in my machine has two programme areas, one
is "Program Files" for the 64bit and the other is "Program
Files (x86)", for the 32bit programmes, I hope that they do
cover these different systems, it will cost a lot of money
to purchase 64bit versions of the programmes that I use
regularly.

Mike.


----------



## Jonathan Mathews (Sep 22, 2015)

Lon said:


> I am on my IPad and waiting for Windows 10 to finish installing on my PC. I sure hope it's a big improvement over windows 8.



I can recommend you to read some very interesting and useful articles by Emsisoft that will help you better understand the reality about Microsoft and their privacy issues. They also have their own anti-spyware and anti-malware, which is by the way efficient and unobtrusive, it won't slow down your system like so many other programs do.


----------



## SifuPhil (Sep 22, 2015)

I've read where Win10 will follow you into the bathroom when you take a shower, snap photos of you and automatically upload them to Facebook. 

Not sure if this constitutes an operating system improvement or a bug ...


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 22, 2015)

SifuPhil said:


> I've read where Win10 will follow you into the bathroom when you take a shower, snap photos of you and automatically upload them to Facebook.
> 
> Not sure if this constitutes an operating system improvement or a bug ...



That brings to mind a friend's new Smart TV,  that she has installed in her bedroom .......  :magnify:


----------



## SifuPhil (Sep 22, 2015)

Bonnie said:


> That brings to mind a friend's new Smart TV,  that she has installed in her bedroom .......  :magnify:



Oh, I've heard some things ... layful:


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 22, 2015)

SifuPhil said:


> Oh, I've heard some things ... layful:



I bet ! ..


----------



## Jonathan Mathews (Sep 22, 2015)

SifuPhil said:


> I've read where Win10 will follow you into the bathroom when you take a shower, snap photos of you and automatically upload them to Facebook.
> 
> Not sure if this constitutes an operating system improvement or a bug ...



This can become serious when you read that Ransomware hacks Android's front-facing camera to take embarrassing photos of you or to fabricate them. While we are safely sitting and joking here, cyber criminals develop their tactics, so we have to catch up. Such scam may mostly attack seniors, like me, who don't suspect anything or just don't understand the risks. For example, this may happen when you grant permission to a certain app to access your camera or contacts, when in reality this app shouldn't use them. Don't consider it a mistake, abort such download immediately. I've swallowed the bait a few times, but thanks God I now have Emsisoft Emergency Kit with its malware scan. Since I startd using it, I no longer had problems with malware or PUPs.


----------



## SifuPhil (Sep 22, 2015)

Jonathan Mathews said:


> This can become serious when you read that Ransomware hacks Android's front-facing camera to take embarrassing photos of you or to fabricate them. While we are safely sitting and joking here, cyber criminals develop their tactics, so we have to catch up. Such scam may mostly attack seniors who don't suspect anything or just don't understand the risks. For example, this may happen when you grant permission to a certain app to access your camera or contacts, when in reality this app shouldn't use them. Don't consider it a mistake, abort such download immediately.



Oh, I know, Jonathan! I tend to exaggerate true-life events in the name of so-called "humor". 

But yes, you have to be careful. As I type this I'm looking at the little piece of black electrical tape I have pasted over my laptop's camera. Can't be too careful ...


----------



## AZ Jim (Sep 22, 2015)

I too have put electrical tape over builtin cam and mic on my laptop.


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 22, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> I too have put electrical tape over builtin cam and mic on my laptop.




Why?


----------



## SifuPhil (Sep 22, 2015)

RadishRose said:


> Why?



It gives our computers that sexy "blacked-out" effect - we guys have to use every tool in the toolbox!


----------

